

7 Reasons Why You Need To Work For A Big Company - udayj
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/33111/7-Reasons-Why-You-Need-To-Work-For-A-Big-Company.aspx?source=Blog_Email_[7+Reasons+Why+You+Ne]

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010277>

Many comments there.

